# Taylored Concepts



## rubyslippers (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with Taylored Concepts and if so, how would you rate them and their FO's?  (Sorry for the double post - I posted this on the shopping recommendation forum but it doesn't seem to have much activity.)


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never used their FOs, but I do get tumblers from them for my container candles and they are great to work with.

Have you checked the reviews on The Scent Review Board?  I don't have the web addy at my fingertips right now, but it's around here somewhere.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks carebear.... and no, I've not checked the Scent Review Board.  I have a heck of a time with that website.  I'm registered but can't login; written to the mods and still have problems.  I gave up on that site long ago. :cry:


----------



## carebear (Jul 11, 2010)

that's too bad - it's a fantastic resource and has always worked for me.

note that you cannot register with a free email address like yahoo or gmail - no exceptions, due to issues with spam.

you do know, I assume, that the web address changed a few years ago - it's http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## traceye (Aug 15, 2010)

*ordered about 20 1oz's*

Took me awhile to get a feel for their website, a bit confusing, with the listings by years.. but so many great sounding scents I had to reign myself in. Out of the bottle snifs I generally thought everything was pretty good, but not with the fruity fragrances, now I have not CP tested, and that may change that alcohol smell I detected in the fruitys. I liked the sweet potato pie, that was a stand out. The glazed doughnut was lovely but almost too mild. Leather was fun, obviously not an expensive type of mysterious scent, but something maybe I could blend and spiff up, costume fragrance, for halloween for example. One fragrance they completely mixed up and gave me banana plus.
I just don't feel inspired to test something that doesn't smell good out of the bottle. It's against nature. You see I am new.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 15, 2010)

I have been using Taylored Concepts fpr 10 years. I do not get everything there, but a few of my regulars, including peppermint cream, pumpkin frapaccino & coconut bayrum.

Service is great, shipping is quick & fair.

He (Robert)  dupes scents too for just the cost of the scent you buy unless he has to send it out to a lab to have it broken down. I have had a few scents duped.


----------

